# ID this Crayfish



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

They are selling these on Craigslist as " Mini-lobsters?"

http://yfrog.com/0hcrayfishj

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/1926/cray2.jpg
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/1211/cray3.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1478/cray4.jpg


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics not very clear.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Picks are not clear but looks like they are marble crayfish


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be pretty confident in saying they are marbles.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Even picture one. Its red....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They can get a bit red or a bit blue if u add salt


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine have blue and reddish brown in them. A very high percentage of the cray's out there that you will see for sale are marbles.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Mine have blue and reddish brown in them. A very high percentage of the cray's out there that you will see for sale are marbles.


yes, i was at IPU like 2 weeks ago and they have some blue cray fish but they are actually marble ones


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. What would you say its worth? 
The guy wants to sell me 4
Three 2 inches for $5 each and one 4 inch is selling for $10. 

For a total of $25?

Rip off or no?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me check if i have any babies and u can have them for free, i will let u know tomorrow


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats rad. Thanks!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem, i just have to check if i have any and if i do how big they are  I will check tomorrow if u dont hear from me please remind me, i have so much on my mind i forget lol


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

PM Teal'c, I think he has some left.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

These things should be going for dirt cheap these days. Not too long ago there was not that many people that had them and now it seems everyone does as they breed so easily. I know that at Roger's he used to sell them for 9.99 and now I believe they are 3.99.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> These things should be going for dirt cheap these days. Not too long ago there was not that many people that had them and now it seems everyone does as they breed so easily. I know that at Roger's he used to sell them for 9.99 and now I believe they are 3.99.


So the craigslist guy is trying to rip me off eh...
I thot so.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The craigslist guy may just not know any better


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I suppose thats possible too


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

ID this cray fish tooo.....
Blue Lobster??

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/8812/039zb.jpg
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/7973/015rs.jpg


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks alot like a marble in this one too but I can't say for sure on this one.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

The first picture is the clearest but I don't think that picture is from his stock. The other 3 are not clear at all, maybe on purpose to show that they are not quite as defined as the one in the first picture. Anyway, I 'm pretty sure they are all marble crayfish. I used to have lots but I gave them away for free. As one poster mentioned, you shouldn't have to pay much for them as they are quite common and easy to breed.


----------

